# Urban miners look for precious metals in cell phones



## pilotdan (Apr 27, 2008)

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/reuters/080427/tecnology/tech_japan_metals_recycling_col


----------



## donald236 (Apr 29, 2008)

nice post
thanks


----------



## SilverNitrate (Apr 29, 2008)

getting 150g Gold from a ton of cells sounds good, but where to acquire a ton of cell phones?


----------



## Rag and Bone (Apr 29, 2008)

I wonder if that weight includes batteries?


----------



## JustinNH (Apr 29, 2008)

dont forget the gold on the batteries where they connect to the phone. It is easy to remove the board from the batery and strips nicely in AP to get the gold foils off. Of course, safely dispose of/recycle the batteries when done 8)


----------



## donald236 (Apr 30, 2008)

yes i agree the cell phones do have some very nice gold in them. 
my suggestion would be to go to a recycling place and buy them 
i've seen sevarl places on the web who sells them . i dont know how much but it would be worth at least looking into


----------



## JustinNH (Apr 30, 2008)

and if you are feeling generous there are donations that give the cell phones to soldiers or to the elderly, etc...


----------



## Rag and Bone (Apr 30, 2008)

Sure. I know some of those types of claims are true. All to often it's a sales pitch.


----------



## Bernie Foley (May 11, 2008)

Rag&bone,
If ya get too many i'll see if i can give you a hand with them..!!


----------

